# Days like this are worth surviving the winter for!



## TZL10 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yesterday in the Scottish Borders


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Moffat area, megget water???


----------



## TZL10 (Jan 5, 2014)

Correct - well spotted.

One of the best drives in Scotland. Talla, Megget, St Mary's Loch and back round to Moffat


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

looks very nice, well worth the wait


----------

